# Fly tying- talk me off the ledge



## Bird

So I've pretty much fly fished only this year. Have only picked up the conventional gear a couple times. Flies are getting expensive so I'm thinking about getting into tying my own. From doing some looking and reading at what I need to get started, I'm not really sure what is good stuff for a novice and what is over priced or just cheap junk. Some one talk me out of getting into rolling my own.


----------



## Oyster Dog

Pros: It's fun. Also, you can tie whatever you want or need, any size, any color. You can even come up with your own pattern. Tons of learning resources on the net, or your local fly fishing club or shop. It's a hobby you can enjoy for years.

Cons: Not a money saver. You will spend way more tying your own than you would ever spend on flies. You don't need a dedicated tying space, but it is easier if you do, and you will eventually want a dedicated space.


----------



## Popperdave

*Fly tying*

I say go for it. It adds that next level. Nothing better than catching a big redfish on a fly you tied. You don't need a lot to start with. A decent vise doesn't need to be a roto, a couple of bobbins, and a good pair of scissors. The two flies I would learn to tie first are the clouser, and the redfish crack fly. They are both easy to tie. U tube can show you how. Tie them in size 2 and 4. Colors , white tan olive and black. You can very the eyes to get them to sink at what ever rate you want. I usually use the xsmall lead eyes. 
I keep my stuff in a plastic storage box and setup on the kitchen table when I tie. Not great but it works.
It's a lot of fun, beats sitting in front of the TV.


----------



## karstopo

I really like tying and fishing my ties. Itâ€™s part of the enjoyment for me, tinkering with patterns. Iâ€™m not going to be able to find a borski slider tied like I like it, with the hooks I like, the particular dumbbells, the color scheme, etc...

Thereâ€™s so many great YouTube videos with SBS instructions on a bunch of different relevant to what you want to fish for and where. Buying fly tying books with recipes doesnâ€™t seem to be necessary these days when thereâ€™s so much information on the web. 

Is tying your own cheaper than buying flies? That depends on a lot. The redfish crack I tie which is similar but not exactly like the one that Captain Scott Null ties in the video costs me somewhere around 70 cents to over a dollar per unit depending on which materials, hooks, dumbbells, etc., I choose to use. Itâ€™s a durable fly and will normally last through several fish. 

Bottom line is I wouldnâ€™t enjoy fly fishing even half as much if I didnâ€™t tie my own flies.


----------



## Bayoutalker

Don't look at me to stop you! One of the best things about tying is catching a fish on a lure you made yourself.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave

*Crack fly*

The Redfish crack fly is currently my go to fly. It's easy to tie and very versatile. You can tie it weightless and seedless for fishing over grass or you can use lead eyes to get it down to the fish. There is an huge number of possible color combos. The one below is one of my favorites. On July 11th I was in Seadrift and caught 18 Redfish on this one fly and it still ready for more. Yes It's tied on a 60 degree jig hook size 2 . With the brass eyes the fly rides hook up and the tail stands up when it is resting on the bottom. I have caught drum, flounder, and ever sheephead on this fly.
I also tie an all white version for bass fishing.


----------



## Popperdave

My fly tying setup. Petty simple. Helper and all.
The fly is one of my white crack flies I use for bass.


----------



## karstopo

My tying bench is this drafting table I found by a dumpster. I like my Renzetti traveler vise. I keep tying these pink borski sliders because the fish like Speckled trout, sheepshead and redfish love them. They have tungsten dumbbells and other features that the store bought ones wouldnâ€™t tend to have. Thatâ€™s part of the fun of tying your own. You can get on a hot pattern and keep on cranking them out just how they need to be.


----------



## Bayoutalker

Here is a portable option I built several years ago.






























Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker

One more pic.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird

Well yâ€™all arenâ€™t helping much. I have a dedicated room and work bench I use for reloading that would be my feather crunching room. I have a buddy that is willing to loan me his whole set up. I knew I should t have asked this group...:biggrin:


----------



## Bayoutalker

Now you're learning! Have a great time !


Bird said:


> Well yâ€™all arenâ€™t helping much. I have a dedicated room and work bench I use for reloading that would be my feather crunching room. I have a buddy that is willing to loan me his whole set up. I knew I should t have asked this group...


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish

dyna-king is sofa king awesome for salt stuff.


----------



## Bruce J

We always try to fool ourselves in something like this by saying we're doing it to save money. It might be possible if you fish a whole lot and go through a lot of the same flies like clousers or cracks, and if you only buy those specific materials, and if you don't care about owning a Renzetti or Dyna-King vise, or, or, ... But tying flies is fun and rewarding in many other ways, and so just do it.

If you want to try to be economical, buy just the materials to tie your 2 or 3 favorite flies, like maybe those mentioned above. One or two hook sizes. Some bean chain and some lead eyes, a bobbin, some thread and a vise. Vises are sort of like fly reels. You can spend under $100 (I think) and find one that will hold a hook. Or you can find one for $500 that will also hold a hook, but in a much more refined, beautifully machined and photogenic way. And you'll find strong advocates for both ends of the spectrum - and they're all correct.


----------



## Fishsurfer

I have spent thousands of dollars on fly tying materials and vices so I can tie hundreds of dollars worth of flies. LOL :help:


----------



## Bayoutalker

My wife and I got involved with fly tying before actually fishing with our flies. It was winter in S.W. Missouri and to cold to be outdoors. My wife worked for Bass Pro and we became friends with the guys in the fly shop. We were looking for a hobby and they introduced us to tying. We both liked it and have been going at it ever since. 

Of course, since we had all those flies made we just had to start trout fishing and that led to buying more tackle, etc. Our rods that were fine for popping bugs just wouldn't do for trout. As a result, a lot of my wife's paychecks didn't get far from Bass Pro. 

The point of this story is that tying flies is a hobby unto itself making it valuable on it's own.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

I'm not gonna talk you off of the ledge either.
Tying flies is great fun and a great hobby!
There is nothing more rewarding than catching fish on your own created flies. You'll love it.


----------



## Outearly

It’s far more economic to tie than buy.

I shall explain:

If you buy, you go to FTU and buy two flies. $7.00.

Then you go over and buy a handful of Super Spooks, a buff, and some pliers. $80.00.

Each fly costs $43.50.

If you buy $150 worth of tying equipment and supplies, you don’t go to FTU, and tie 35 flies. Those flies cost about $6.00 a pop.

As a friend said just after his wife described how much she saved at a clothing sale, “We can’t afford to save any more money”

Anyway, go for it. Great satisfaction in catching fish on your own flies.


----------



## karstopo

When you ultimately tie up some flies, post a photo or two of them and maybe a fishing report or two. This place could use a bit more traffic.


----------



## Fishsurfer

You may want to think about this; don't cripple yourself with a vice. People have been tying flies by hand way longer than they have using vices. If you can teach yourself to do it all by hand and maybe some small scissors you can do it anywhere at almost anytime with a few materials. It is like the guy that pulls up to fishing spot, puts out chairs, pops a cold one then starts fishing vs the guy that gets out there and wades. You can pop a cold one, sit at a vice with a bunch fancy tools or you can put a hook in your hand and do it all with a just a pair of scissors. Just drink the beer prior to tying. Heck I didn't even know you could tie without a vice or else I would of started out that way.


----------



## Bubblehead_688

I lived in Montana for 16 years and got into fly fishing and fly tying... it's frustrating at first, but therapeutic after awhile... and there's nothing quite like getting that first nice fish on a fly you tied yourself! Like an earlier response said... you won't really save money, but you'll gain far more satisfaction in the long run. That said... I popped on to this forum this afternoon because since moving back to Texas and getting into salt-water fishing now, I'm thinking about dusting off the vice and sorting through my old fresh-water stuff and see what I need to acquire to put together a few saltwater flies. Good luck to you!


----------



## Bird

Well hereâ€™s my first spin on the Renzetti. EP Ghost shrimp. Didnt come out too bad.


----------



## karstopo

:cheers: 
:dance:

You probably canâ€™t wait to go fish it.


----------



## Ish

Bird said:


> Well hereâ€™s my first spin on the Renzetti. EP Ghost shrimp. Didnt come out too bad.


that looks really good, but you're gonna need practice. tying up three dozen of those for me will help.


----------



## Bird

karstopo said:


> :cheers:
> :dance:
> 
> You probably canâ€™t wait to go fish it.


I live on the water, I threw it as soon as the glue dried last night at a couple dink specks in the lights. They slammed it.

I have enough to tie 10 more so hopefully I can get the dubbing right. Lots of finger mullet and larger menhaden so I need to get stuff to tie up some baitfish patterns, probably deceivers since they are easy.


----------



## karstopo

Bird said:


> I live on the water, I threw it as soon as the glue dried last night at a couple dink specks in the lights. They slammed it.
> 
> I have enough to tie 10 more so hopefully I can get the dubbing right. Lots of finger mullet and larger menhaden so I need to get stuff to tie up some baitfish patterns, probably deceivers since they are easy.


Nothing like living on the water and getting to test flies right away.


----------



## JoeTXFish

Bird said:


> Well hereâ€™s my first spin on the Renzetti. EP Ghost shrimp. Didnt come out too bad.


Thatll catch em!


----------



## karstopo

Posting your EP shrimp made me want some too. This is a new to me pattern, but I loved how it swam and looked in the lake.


----------



## Bird

karstopo said:


> Posting your EP shrimp made me want some too. This is a new to me pattern, but I loved how it swam and looked in the lake.


Wow! I really like your version. Iâ€™m going to change my next few to look like your pattern I like how you did the eyes. The fly just looks more balanced visually.


----------



## karstopo

Bird said:


> Wow! I really like your version. Iâ€™m going to change my next few to look like your pattern I like how you did the eyes. The fly just looks more balanced visually.


I donâ€™t know, yours have already caught fish. Based on that fact, Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d change anything. Plus, I like how yours look.

I plan on getting out soon to see what the fish think of mine. Like you, I live on the water, but in my case itâ€™s freshwater. Every once in a while, a Largemouth bass will take some saltwater pattern Iâ€™m testing out, but the bass arenâ€™t good indicators on whatâ€™s a good Speckled trout or redfish fly.


----------



## Bird

Karstopo, well here is solid proof...tomorrow Iâ€™ll tie up a couple of yours (at least as best as I can copy) and test them on some specks. I guess Ish will have to wait a while longer to get his 3 dozen


----------



## karstopo

:cheers: awesome! Look at that water! Nice fish, I told you not to change a thing about your flies.


----------



## karstopo

Went to the pay beach at Surfside this morning. Tossed both of the pink leg versions at bait sign. Caught about a dozen trout on those, none bigger that 13-14". Had one that would have been a better keeper, but it came off. Got a bonus whiting, too. Tried a pink Borski Slider for a bit, but it wasn't what they wanted today. Fish were mostly on the outside of the first bar not far into the second gut, although a couple were caught in the first gut. Break was about perfect, not flat calm, but no real waves to dodge. 


Took me a while to figure out the right presentation which was 2-3 long, fast strips followed by a pause, repeat if necessary. Had a lot of missed fish, too. Water was pretty sandy but with some green to it and I've fished worse. Current was minimal with just a bit of movement up the beach. 


Anyhow, I like the fly and plan on spinning up a few more. Looks very shrimpy in the water. Thanks for posting the EP Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## CroakerChoker

That gold on your EP shrimp looks good, you know redfish are suckers for hold.


----------

